# SRAM Apex upgrade to RED



## rjnear (Aug 21, 2013)

I posted this question in the Giant form and posting it here as well.

Looking advice, I have 2013 Defy Comp - 2 with 10 speed SRAM Apex components and I have been thinking about upgrading to SRAM Red 10 speed components. My question is the bottom bracket press in bearings do I have to change them out to install the SRAM Red crankset. I am also thinking of leaving the Apex crank on and just upgrade the derailleurs, brakes and shifters. Thanks for any insight on this.

Robert


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Same BB if it's same style crank, GXP or BB30/PF30. All sram cranks work pretty much equally well, especially if you upgrade the chainrings to something nicer like a wickwerks or praxis. Stock rings are bad but there are better. 

Apex cranks are pretty heavy, probably the first thing I would upgrade as most of the upgrades you're looking at are a weight difference not necessarily a functional difference. If you get the newer style red 10-spd, the ergonomics are much better IMO. I believe that was when it was all called aeroglide and then it went to 2x11 the next year I think.


----------

